# show us your hoodpins/ and some HOODlatch problems



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

edit:^that should say hoodlatch, not trunk. :crazy:
ppl with hoodpins please post pics of hoods underside and top! i got mine yesterday. they are cheap, shitty apc pins and if i have to get new ones they better use the same holes!!!

on a sidenote, i want to keep the hoodlatch so noone steals anything under the hood, but its being a bitch now.
i had a shop install the pins and my latch doesn't look like it was adjusted, or even adjustable for that matter, but it latches higher than it did before yesterday. you don't have to pull the hood release to get to the latch. this causes me to have to push the hood down like a mofo while trying to get the pins through the holes, etc. if you guys need pics i can attempt to find some batteries for my camera.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

One of Sean's Sparco hood pins.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks samo. ^those look exactly like my apc ones (but probably way better quality). and mine are the other way around, and slanted. ah hell. i may as well post some pics in my own thread  (tomorrow, after the new alternator goes in and im in a world of debt to my parents). anyways, still need some info on the hoodlatch. i really do want it there, but what point is it when you can just reach down and unlatch it. if im not making sence please do tell me, otherwise HELP ME!!!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i might do some hood pins on my nissan tomorrow too, the APC ones with the acptive pins are ok, I bought some from a racing store a few years back for my subaru and they were pretty much the same construction and quality. they're hood pins, i don't think APC can f**k that up too bad.

I'll take some pics or have my helper take some pics or something. It's kindo exciting drilling holes in an expensive car


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i dont have hoodpins, or a cf hood for that matter, but i somehow messed up the height of my hood just before winter, and one day while washing it, i noticed it sat about an inch er so higher than normal.

it takes some time, but prop the hood up, and loosen the 3(i think it was 3) bolts on the locking part on the radiator support, just enough so you can tap it around with a hammer to move it slightly. make small adjustments, everytime, pretty much fully tightening all the bolts.

once you move it down, er to the side, or whatever, carefully lower the hood, and let gravity make the first "click" locking noise. push down with hand.

if the rubber gasket part is touching the headlights, try n pull the latch to see if it will pop up like normal. reason for this, is if it is adjusted too low, it will stick, and you will need a friend to lift up slightly on the front of the hood while you pull the release.
prop the hood back up, andraise the locking mechanism up slightly until the closed height looks normal, and it closes/opens without extra help 

hope this helps ya


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

to the apc not being able to mess up hoodpins: thats what i thought, the little circle part you pull on came out of its hole on one side and is bent from the force of pulling on it. must be a defect.

SLAYER: thanks a grip man. thats what i want; someone who knew what i was talking about. the area looked untouched aka still caked with dirt. i was like "wtf? how the hell did he (installer) manage this?"


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

xt_out said:


> to the apc not being able to mess up hoodpins: thats what i thought, the little circle part you pull on came out of its hole on one side and is bent from the force of pulling on it. must be a defect.


or typically soft chineese metal. the rings on the ones i got from the racing shop were made out of steel rod that wasn't going to bend at all. the aluminum guide parts would tear off first. hmm maybe i should wait and order good ones.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

> SLAYER: thanks a grip man. thats what i want; someone who knew what i was talking about. the area looked untouched aka still caked with dirt. i was like "wtf? how the hell did he (installer) manage this?"



hehe, np man, took me an hour to figgerout what was wrong on mine when it happened. still dont know how i did it :-/

even if i did get a c/f hood, im scared of hood pins.....iunno, 400-800 bux for the hood, and my luck, the bastahds would rip right through the cf


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im done dealing with the guys that did mine. nice guys, but they've overcharged me on stuff before, and i've heard some bad stories. 
they left big ugly holes in the bottom part of my hood (had to go through two layers. im sure it had to be that way, but the holes aren't even round. just looks sloppy. im just gonna put a rubber gromet in each one. :woot: pics tomorrow hopefully, that is if my dad doesn't make my ass work all day because im in debt to him for the alternator.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> even if i did get a c/f hood, im scared of hood pins.....iunno, 400-800 bux for the hood, and my luck, the bastahds would rip right through the cf


Better than having the hood fly up on you at 80MPH, which is what will happen if you don't run pins.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

samo said:


> Better than having the hood fly up on you at 80MPH, which is what will happen if you don't run pins.


then it looks like im gonna save 4-800 bux doesnt it  kinda pointless to get a hood like that, for that price, and have it defect on ya


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That's the problem with any non-metal hood. It doesn't have an infinite stress life. But if you want the weight savings or want the look, that's the price you pay.

Running a CF hood without pins is like hoping your wheels stay on without lugs. Sure, it might work for a mile or two, but those wheels WILL fall off. And your hood latch WILL crack, whether you choose to admit it or not. Hoodpins, whether you like them or not, should be viewed as required hardware for aftermarket CF or fiberglass hoods.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i noticed the vis hood i have states on the underside that it reccomend using hoodpins (and its offroad safe only  )

i thought they were really ugly but im starting to get used to em. just draw more attention to the hood.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive always wondered. When you got hood pins, whats to keep someone else from getting under your hood? Do you leave the latch for security or something?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, you leave the latch for security.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

it sucks, but thats why i left my latch on there. im just gonna get a really soft spring so its not so hard to get the thing to latch.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

*pics up*
















woot!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good man! Can't wait to get my car back.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks man


----------

